# Oswald Chambers



## Blue Tick

Anyone know about Oswald Chambers?

Was he reformed? 

I know his book is quite popular in Arminian circles. I used to read it all the time.


----------



## kvanlaan

Found this review of "My Utmost for His Highest" on amazon.de. As it is an anonymously written review, the credibility of it may therefore be HIGHLY questionable, so do take it with a grain of salt.

"Chambers' devotional classic is long on practical advice for Christian living, but theologically confused. This is astonishing, considering the author sat under the preaching of the great C H Spurgeon, heir to the Reformed Puritan tradition. It is mystical, even gnostic or pelagian in many places. There is no mention of a church, of the sacraments. Instead, the Christian "worker" is portrayed as an isolated self-made spiritual giant. The influences are clearly Wesleyan with references to entire sanctification and the second blessing. Spurgeon's meticulous teaching is rejected through Chambers' confusion of the classic Protestant doctrine of justification with sanctification. The substitutionary atonement of Christ on the cross for the sins of God's people is strangely bypassed - instead the crucifixion is depicted as a mystical "higher life" example of how individual Christians are to live. There is much practical wisdom, but READ WITH DISCERNMENT!"


----------



## JM

I'm interested in OC as well, anything else we should know? Maybe more to support the review?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/customer-reviews/157293039X/sr=8-1/qid=1175351471/ref=cm_cr_dp_2_1/103-4884910-1446220?ie=UTF8&customer-reviews.sort%5Fby=-SubmissionDate&n=283155&qid=1175351471&sr=8-1]The Complete Works of Oswald Chambers[/ame]

Thanks.


----------



## turmeric

My understanding is that he was Wesleyan.


----------



## JM

turmeric said:


> My understanding is that he was Wesleyan.



I've found out that he was a Baptist and perhaps a mystic...but nothing about him is clear...the following was posted on another forum:

Oswald Chambers (1874-1917) - Scottish Baptist minister converted under Spurgeon's ministry. He stressed availability to God and sought to stir up the Holy Spirit miraculously among God's people.

One of my main devotions that I use is Oswald's. He makes me think. To know more about him. Oswald Chambers Publications ASSOCIATION Ltd.

Quotes by Chambers:
If you allow physical selfishness, mental carelessness, moral insensitivity, or spiritual weakness, everyone in contact with you will suffer. But you ask, "Who is sufficient to be able to live up to such a lofty standard?" "Our sufficiency is from God . . ." and God alone (2 Corinthians 3:5 ). Oswald Chambers

My life of service to God is the way I say "thank you" to Him for His inexpressibly wonderful salvation. Remember, it is quite possible for God to set any of us aside if we refuse to be of service to Him— ". . . lest, when I have preached to others, I myself should become disqualified" ( 1 Corinthians 9:27 ). Oswald Chambers

As servants of God, we must learn to make room for Him-to give God "elbow room." We plan and figure and predict that this or that will happen, but we forget to make room for God to come in as He chooses. Do not look for God to come in a particular way, but do look for Him. The way to make room for Him is to expect Him to come, but not in a certain way. We tend to overlook this element of surprise, yet God never works in any other way. Suddenly— God meets our life ". . . when it pleased God . . . ." Keep your life so constantly in touch with God that His surprising power can break through at any point. Live in a constant state of expectancy, and leave room for God to come in as He decides. Oswald Chambers

One of the hardest lessons to learn comes from our stubborn refusal to refrain from interfering in other people’s lives. It takes a long time to realize the danger of being an amateur providence, that is, interfering with God’s plan for others. Oswald Chambers

Have the right relationship with God, finding your joy there, and out of you "will flow rivers of living water" ( John 7:38 ). Be a fountain through which Jesus can pour His "living water." Stop being hypocritical and proud, aware only of yourself, and live "your life . . . hidden with Christ in God" (Colossians 3:3 ). Oswald Chambers
-------
The first thing I must be willing to admit when I begin to examine what controls and dominates me is that I am the one responsible for having yielded myself to whatever it may be. If I am a slave to myself, I am to blame because somewhere in the past I yielded to myself. Likewise, if I obey God I do so because at some point in my life I yielded myself to Him. Oswald Chambers

It is one thing to choose adversity, and quite another to enter into adversity through the orchestrating of our circumstances by God’s sovereignty. And if God puts you into adversity, He is adequately sufficient to "supply all your need" ( Philippians 4:19 ). Oswald Chambers

We have the idea that God is going to do some exceptional thing— that He is preparing and equipping us for some extraordinary work in the future. But as we grow in His grace we find that God is glorifying Himself here and now, at this very moment. Oswald Chambers

When I have sadly misunderstood Him? (see John 20:11-18 ). It is possible to know all about doctrine and still not know Jesus. Oswald Chambers

When I have stubbornly doubted? (see John 20:24-29 ). Have I been doubting something about Jesus— maybe an experience to which others testify, but which I have not yet experienced? Do I have a personal history with Jesus Christ? The one true sign of discipleship is intimate oneness with Him— a knowledge of Jesus that nothing can shake. Oswald Chambers

We have all experienced times of exaltation on the mountain, when we have seen things from God’s perspective and have wanted to stay there. But God will never allow us to stay there. The true test of our spiritual life is in exhibiting the power to descend from the mountain........................ We are not made for the mountains, for sunrises, or for the other beautiful attractions in life— those are simply intended to be moments of inspiration. We are made for the valley and the ordinary things of life, and that is where we have to prove our stamina and strength. Yet our spiritual selfishness always wants repeated moments on the mountain.............. The mountaintop is not meant to teach us anything, it is meant to make us something. Oswald Chambers

Prayer is the battle, and it makes no difference where you are. However God may engineer your circumstances, your duty is to pray. Never allow yourself this thought, "I am of no use where I am," because you certainly cannot be used where you have not yet been placed. Wherever God has placed you and whatever your circumstances, you should pray, continually offering up prayers to Him. And He promises, "Whatever you ask in My name, that I will do . . ." (John 14:13 ). Oswald Chambers


----------



## ReformedWretch

turmeric said:


> My understanding is that he was Wesleyan.



I have his works and that's my take on him 100%


----------



## bookslover

houseparent said:


> I have his works and that's my take on him 100%



I remember reading a biography that was published, probably about 10 years ago now. If I remember rightly, he was a sort of proto-Pentecostal mystic, and Wesleyan in his theology, such as it was. He died in 1917 at 43 in Egypt where he was serving as a chaplain to British troops in World War I. Before that he had taught briefly, in the early 20th century, at a school in, I think, either Kansas City or St. Louis (sorry for the dimness of my recollections).

He published very little in his lifetime. Most of his books are composed of his writings cobbled together from various sources and edited by his widow after his death. _My Utmost for His Highest_, for example, was published in the early 1930s.


----------



## JM

These were post on another forum:

http://www.geocities.com/asterisktom/oswaldchambers.html
http://withchrist.org/MJS/chambers.htm


----------



## JM

Any thoughts on E.M. Bounds? He's a methodist. I found some of his works being read on sermonaudio.

j


----------

